# Residency in Portugal



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks

Just a quicky

For EU citizens are the residency rules in Portugal similar to Spain- ie must register after 90 days, tax resident after 180 days?

Thanks


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

C'mon folks 100+ viewings and no one knows the answer???


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As far as I know, yes they are but if you're coming from Spain my guess is they probably wouldn't know when you entered PT anyway.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks TM for your reply


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

If you look on the UK Government site about moving abroad there is some info...check to make sure it is up to date but it is somewhere to start from.

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-portugal


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you Oronero, excellent info.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

The rules are similar to Spain (and I think most EU countries). You have to register you residency with the local parish (junta de freguesia) within 90 days. You become tax resident if you spend 183 days in a tax year in Portugal (can be broken up) or you main home is in Portugal as at the 31 December.


----------

